# Need a quarter/fender



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

would anyone be so gracious as to help me find a rear quarter/fender so i can repair the only one piece of this side that needs some serious work. or point me in the right direction to find some repair panels. its a 2dr. i've found four door parts on klokkerholm and may be able to use that but if i can find a 2 dr piece or have someone cut out this rear drivers side fender i'd be more than happy to compensate you for your time, effort, and shipping. Thanks in advance and help me get this back on the road.


----------

